

Ask HN: How can I get started? - SupBayArea

Hello Hacker News,<p>I have been standing on the outskirts of this technology world for quite a while. Being a programmer has been my dream for as long as I remembered, but I never actually made any steps to achieve that until now.<p>Now I find myself in the Bay Area, in a new world to me - different country, different culture, different everything. I look at all these companies, all those developers, and it fascinates me so much. I want to be a part of that.<p>At the same time, I feel a bit self-conscious. I am just out of high school, and while I do have some skills, they are nothing compared to some of the people around here. Seems that every story I read always begins with the main hero either programming from the very moment they were born, or moving into this field with enough experience to know what they are doing. I have none of that.<p>I know that simply following tutorials and attending classes is not enough. But I simply don&#x27;t know how I can move on to improve myself.<p>Am I simply overthinking all this, and it will all come naturally to me after I spend enough time in this environment? Or are there perhaps specific things that a developer should focus on to be a good developer?
======
frozenport
>>Am I simply overthinking all this

Yes, keep writing code.

~~~
vivekmchopra
I also encourage you to enjoy your youth and the serendipidity that comes with
it. being a hacker is important, but so is growing up. -vivek

~~~
SupBayArea
I suppose I am trying to leap from one extreme to another here.

I need to do both, though. I'm sure there's a good balance that I simply have
not reached yet.

------
parkjisung
I think you should go to college first. Just my 2 cents

~~~
SupBayArea
I am in college here! But I obviously need to do more than college.

